# Drop in inches per foot of rain gutter



## mickmar

Can someone tell me the formula for figuring the number of inches of drop per foot of rain gutters or eave troughs? Thanks, Mick.


----------



## inspectorD

Boy, how did we miss this one????
I go with 1/4 inch per foot.
Anyone else? 

InspectorD


----------



## Square Eye

Some of the commercial jobs I've been on left the troughs dead level. The architect was trying to eliminate erosion damage. This is a good formula to plant small trees and weeds in your gutters.

I run the plumber's standard; 1/8" per foot. That makes a good looking job with close to parallel lines.

With all of the maples in this area, you have to plan on cleaning your gutters anyway.


----------



## inspectorD

Did I write 1/4 inch per foot???!!!
I meant 1/8 per foot, my brain typed the usual code number for drains. Stupid brain!!
If you were to do 1/4 inch per foot on a 30 foot gutter...Hmmmm.Stupid brain!!!

That would be 7 1/2 inches probably on a 1x8 facia board!!!
Way to much.

Stupid brian... oh I ment brain!!!!
On my way to 100 POSTS!!!!!
InspectorD


----------



## PaPaDan

Short runs I go 1/8" per ft. On longer runs I drop the downspout end about 2 inches from the start.


----------



## Bridgewater

This aint the the most accurat but I just eye ball it from the ground with someone on the roof or ladder, On big jobs we just stick to the siding or roof and contract the gutters out. 
These guys,thats all they do and are faster than I would be. 
One old timer once told me though, he would keep a marble in his bag and pitch the gutter on how it roll when layed inside.


----------

